#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-15
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-16
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<ianto> Shwmae bechgyn
<Mr__T> ahoy hoy
 * ianto 's Internet connection is slower than 99% of Great Britain :/
<ianto> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1205615584.png
<Mr__T> oh man, that probably means bed time
<Mr__T> try again tomorrow
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-17
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-18
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-19
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good afternoon chippanfat
<chippanfat> Hellooo :)
<chippanfat> enjoying the weather? :)
<brobostigon> the sun is nice, yes.
<chippanfat> :D
<ianto> chippanfat: Shwmae bach
<chippanfat> Heyyyy :d
<chippanfat> * :D
<chippanfat> how are we all? :)
<brobostigon> good afternoon ianto :)
<ianto> chippanfat: Got my uniform lastnight ;)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: could be better, i am feeling really ill. how about you?
<chippanfat> I'm feeling good thankyou :D
<chippanfat> ianto: you in tonight?
<brobostigon> :)
<ianto> chippanfat: I am normally but because of my clutch, I start proper work on Tuesday
<chippanfat> niceee :D
<chippanfat> ianto: usually busy tuesdays :) so you should profit on your fuel :D
<ianto> chippanfat: Good, what's your job title btw?
<chippanfat> instore faggot :)
<chippanfat> or csr :p
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-20
<ethan_> heyy guys :)
<brobostigon> goodafternoon everyone.
<markjones> ianto, shwmae
<ianto> markjones: S'mae
<markjones> ti'n iawn butte?
<brobostigon> good evening markjones and ianto
<markjones> brobostigon, shmae
<markjones> Ambrina, sh'mae
<Ambrina> hall
<Ambrina> *o
<brobostigon> markjones: shwmae,
<markjones> s/hallo/helo/ :P
<brobostigon> good evening Ambrina :)
<markjones> How are we all?
<Ambrina> tired
<brobostigon> ill.
<ianto> Getting eaten by zombies it seems
<markjones> mmm
 * markjones is setting up his new PC
<Ambrina> ianto:  you were the seer
<markjones> i killed my old one
<ianto> I know
<Ambrina> did you not see?
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-13
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2013-03-14
<Espreon> ianto: Art thou alive?
<ianto> Espreon: I am indeed
<ianto> Espreon: Sorry screen died, did you say anything more?
<markjones_> s'gen i ddim logs :(
<brobostigon> happy birthday markjones_ :)
<markjones_> tahnks
<brobostigon> :) youre welcome,
#ubuntu-cym 2013-03-15
<Espreon> ianto: Nah. I dozed off awhile ago.
#ubuntu-cym 2013-03-16
<brobostigon> this so rocks, wales are kicking england's butt, wales 27 / 3 eng, :)
<Espreon> I'd like to say "what's a wale", but I guess I'd get smacked...
<brobostigon> yep
<Espreon> But would *you* smack me, brobostigon?
<brobostigon> Espreon: last person i smacked, was my gf , when i got her from behind. so no, i would not smack you.
<Espreon> OK, now to find out who would smack me for saying that.
<Espreon> ianto: Surely you wouldn't smack me... right?
<Espreon> brobostigon: Do you people say stuff like "England are kicking Spain's butt"?
<brobostigon> Espreon: maybe, in things like football, but not that i am aware of.
<Espreon> It doesn't strike you as invalid, right?
<Espreon> Of course, it screams "I'M INVALID... KILL ME" to me, but I'm from... across the pond.
